# Arco flagellant



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi guys after arco-flagellants no longer for sale on the UK gw site, any one have some spare?? will exchange for cash (with in reason!!)


----------



## Tyco Revre (Jun 5, 2011)

Just look online, You can get 2 pack blisters or 6 packs


----------

